# Lame with <20 people?



## Girl (Aug 28, 2009)

I want to have a "halloween" party Mid October, but plan on only inviting 30 people, assuming 20 will show. 

Is that too lame to even bother with? 



It's my one-year "anniversary" of my brain surgeries, where I had a tumor removed and some follow-up sugeries to fix my skull. So it's dual-purpose, since I want to celebrate my anniversary and Halloween. 

Opinions?


----------



## Eltis (Aug 18, 2009)

Personally, I prefer smaller parties of people I actually know and want to talk to. It really depends on what you all are doing, who knows who, etc. But there's nothing lame about a small party with good friends.

Have fun.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

(Congratulations on your recovery from surgery!)

We do this exact thing. No more than 35 invites maximum, expect a bit over half to show up.

I think it's much more fun, folks get to talk with everyone and mingle, games if there are any are much easier to organize... 

I have never EVER wanted a large party - that would freak me right out and the chances of stuff being broken, messes, feeling crowded are much higher when you guest list goes up.

Also, you can do much nicer eats, treats and prizes if you keep your guest list smaller.


----------



## Girl (Aug 28, 2009)

Ok, thanks both. I just have a bit of a complex when I see these amazing pictures, posts, and ideas for 200 people and I compare to my small gathering. 

You're totally right though - I can go a little crazier with food, goodies, and decorations (of which we'll need to buy many!).


----------



## Spirit_In_The_Night (Aug 8, 2008)

Don't feel bad if only half show up. Last year we only had around 5 people bother coming. This year hopefully things will be better.


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

*congrats*



Girl said:


> I want to have a "halloween" party Mid October, but plan on only inviting 30 people, assuming 20 will show.
> 
> Is that too lame to even bother with?
> 
> ...


Nothing to do with Halloween, but wanted to say Congrats on the anniversary. My daughter had a brain tumor removed too. She is approaching the 4 year anniversary!

Small parties are sometimes even better than big parties. I say go for it and have fun!

Kaye


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Our house set up allows for a large group without feeling crowded so we invite about 40. Last year I think we had 25 show up. Nothing wrong with a smaller party though. I have thought about doing a small Halloween themed dinner party with family.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

There are advantages to having a smaller party, and I think 20 people is not too small that your party will feel empty. You will be able to have a larger variety of games that number of people and it's easier to coordinate a smaller group. Like Frankie's Bride said, your prizes can be even better. Also, you will have your closest friends there instead of friends of friends, which is what happens with bigger parties. There is better conversation with closer friends too and you'll have time to relax and chat with them. With a large party, you'll be running around and not have much time to talk - at least that's what happens to me every year. We usually have I think 60-70, most of which leave by 10 pm because they bring their kids.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Girl said:


> I want to have a "halloween" party Mid October, but plan on only inviting 30 people, assuming 20 will show.
> 
> Is that too lame to even bother with?
> 
> ...


*Congratulations on your sucessful brain surgeries!!! That is more of a reason to celebrate than Halloween, Yes I said it...more of a reason that is so often and I think a smaller gathering is a much better way to celebrate. I always like the smaller parties because you get to talk more with each person. You will have a ball and again Cheers to you girl and here 's to many many many more Halloween and anniversary celebrations*


----------



## Girl (Aug 28, 2009)

Aww, thanks everyone. My husband doesn't get Halloween, so I'm happy to have found this forum! 

I went to Home Goods the other day and saw skull place card holders. I didn't get them, and I can't find them now! I regret not buying them.... But I've already bought too much this year!


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

I always invite twice as many people to my annual Halloween party & Haunted maze.
Usually at least half the people show up. So, it's a win / win either way.


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

I always expect about half to show up as well. But some of our funnest Halloween parties were also the ones not as many people came to. Sometimes the fun really starts when a few of the guests leave. The really fun ones stay and we have a blast.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Congrats on the anniversary, and best wishes for continued good health!!!

As for the party, all you really need is two people to have a party!!! 

I say go for it, and have a great time. The others are right...games are easier to play and you might be able to actually have a conversation with someone! A drawback to the bigger party is that at the end of the evening I feel like I haven't really visited with everyone. But the party seems to have taken on a life of it's own, and EVERYBODY expects to be invited and for it to be a mob scene. Oh well, the price of fame!  LOL


----------



## madmadamemim (Sep 13, 2008)

*You can have fun with any amount*

We have had parties with small groups and they are just as fun. As a matter of fact I prefer them. I try not to invite more then 30. Last year we did go to 40 but I thik that was getting too big. I like to be able to talk to everyone.
But we have problems with the party always being a huge event that we have people asking for invites. Yes, we have had to say no! It is your party so you should have fun so invite who you want and go for it!!! Congrats on your recovery!!!


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey, I'm just doing this for a dozen tweens!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Girl said:


> I want to have a "halloween" party Mid October, but plan on only inviting 30 people, assuming 20 will show.
> 
> Is that too lame to even bother with?
> 
> ...


Wow- congratulations on the anniversary of your surgeries!!! What a reason to celebrate!!! I definitely think you should have a party. 20 people is a good crowd. I usually have 100% of the guest list show up. We have a nice sized party every yr (son's birthday). It didn't start out that way, but now they all know that on or around 10/24 we're having a party and they all show+ bring friends. LOL 
Hope you have a wonderful time. Life is so short I came very close to dying in2006. Doctor gave me a 40% chance to live and here I am!!!! I say party, party party!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

invite all you can. the more the merry. those who didnt show up are missing alot of fun and gathering.


----------



## Girl (Aug 28, 2009)

dippedstix said:


> Hope you have a wonderful time. Life is so short I came very close to dying in2006. Doctor gave me a 40% chance to live and here I am!!!! I say party, party party!!!


Congratulations to you! 

Thanks everyone for the support. I really want to have it, but I'm still hesitant for some reason. DH and I are still thinking if it makes sense. I'm super excited about it, but want to make sure before I pull the invite trigger!


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Congratulations on your anniversary! 

I agree smaller parties can be me more fun sometimes. I have had huge ones where the streets were lined with cars...the police showed up... Not my idea of fun anymore.

My Hubby isn't into Halloween either. Its so nice to come here and be around kindred spirits.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

We've had parties with anywhere between 6 people to 30 people, and personally, I thought the parties with 12-20 people were the best. There always seems to be some kind of mayhem (not the fun kind either) that happens when parties get too large. Go for it! You think you regret not buying those placecards? You will really regret not having a party!


----------



## Chuckmeout (Aug 31, 2009)

We tried to have a huge party last year and it was really overwhelming.

so this year we are only inviting 30 people, and most who will know will show up. I think having a smaller party is fine, you will have fun no matter what if you invite the right people!


----------



## lbelle3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Small is nice. Enjoy it while it lasts. Word will get around and before you know it, if you continue to do it yearly the crowd will grow.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Small parties are just as fun! We always keep them that way, only inviting close friends. 
Another factor........less mess to clean up the following day! yaaaay!

I say go for it! You'll have a great time!


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

not any lamer than the 3 people that will show to my "party"


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Congrats on your recovery from your surgery! A small group is plenty to bother with, but i'd probably put 20 in a medium sized party group


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

A big congratulations on your recovery, first of all.
Secondly, I've been going through the same dilemma myself, but for financial reasons. I've done big parties that had my house and yard filled to the brim, and I gotta say, I'm ready to try a smaller party, with about the same amount of people you mentioned. The more I think about it, the more I like the idea, for many of the reasons everyone's stated. It becomes more about quality instead of quantity. I can splurge more in food, and I'll be spending time with people I really enjoy. Plus I won't have to feel guilty for not having time to talk to everyone, and less mess to clean up!

Good luck with your party, I'm sure it'll be a smash.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sounds like a perfect number to me....


----------



## Cheebs (May 13, 2008)

First off, congrats on your recovery!

My bf and I started out at a party of 3 and now are at a party of 20 ourselves. Honestly its so much better with a smaller crowd, more interactions, better food, less booze (since that can get expensive) and we can concentrate on talking to everyone or having a game or two going. Plus our space only allows for so many anyway, good ole apartment living. 

I highly doubt we would even increase too much if we got a house in the near future just because we are so paranoid of what could go wrong. 

So go for it! Sounds like a great reason to party!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

So glad all is well.To me I can have fun with just 2 people.It is all what you make of it and if they are fun people.Always have a good time regardless.


----------



## Noelle (Aug 21, 2009)

Just wanted to add my congratulations and support you on your "small" party!

I have only had parties with under 25 people and they are fun to me! I get to be really creative with the food and drinks and everyone appreciates it. It is satisfying to host the party and know everyone there and that they are all having fun!

My husband doesn't "get" Halloween either so I'm glad I'm here too 


If you need any food or game ideas, let me know!


----------



## Girl (Aug 28, 2009)

I appreciate everyone's comments. I don't think my husband would let me back out on a party now (already bought too much stuff for it!), but I'm worried no one will show. 

I guess I'm just insecure. Our friends tend to not show up to things. Good friends, eh? lol


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

a few good friends is always better then a lot of strangers =)


----------

